

Would you add game mechanics features to your consumer website? - mukundster

We are 2 entrepreneurs - one with a social media background and and other a strong web developer working on a platform that makes it possible for anyone to add Game Mechanics to their website. Game Mechanics features rewards users for performing various activities on your site and can help energize your community of users.<p>We are asking feedback from anyone involved with a consumer web
property through this brief 10-question survey.<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGR6N1BGcF9GUnV5YWRta2JjUGRycXc6MQ<p>One lucky winner among those who complete the survey will receive a $50 gift card for Starbucks. Please provide  your email in the survey so we can contact you if you win.
======
Quasimofo
Some additional comments on my survey submission:

I've begun rolling my own small leaderboard & badge/reward component for my
(unlaunched) site and I'd be very interested to see what your API is like.

I'm a fan of the "serious game" element on consumer sites that suit it, though
have little interest in seeing badges spring up on every second site I'm
registered with (let alone virtual goods).

I checked $50-100/month as I've no good revenue projections yet and my site's
market is relatively niche. Badges would be a nice flair, but I don't see a
3rd-party API pulling in >$100/month in value anytime soon. My site is already
based on scoring so the leaderboard element is the one I'm focusing more on at
the moment.

------
vyrotek
I hope you get some good feedback. We've been working on a similar service for
a while now and it hasn't been easy getting companies to answer these types of
questions. If you'd like, feel free to email me and we can talk sometime. My
contact info is in my profile.

